# FreeBSD 10,3 DNS and  Active Directory



## Jediah (Sep 20, 2016)

Beloved FreeBSD Community,
I need some tutorial a guide a howto make a DNS  Active Directory (local domain) for my home servers, so i can make all the computers join and talk to each other.
I dont want install any unnecessary packages, just a pure Bind (DNS) and the packages that it needs.
Regards:
Jediah


----------



## fossette (Sep 20, 2016)

You may use the search feature.  It's really a big help!  For now, you may get started here:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/47798/

Also, perhaps helpful:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-dns.html

Use the man(1) command of what you have installed.  It's the most up to date info, especially if you encounter any contradictions.

Good luck!

Dominique.


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 20, 2016)

Jediah said:


> I need some tutorial a guide a howto make a DNS Active Directory (local domain) for my home servers, so i can make all the computers join and talk to each other.
> I dont want install any unnecessary packages, just a pure Bind (DNS) and the packages that it needs.


If you _really_ mean "Active Directory" and by "join" you mean a Windows machine joining an AD domain, DNS is only a little part of it. A Windows workstation joined to an AD domain creates an entry in a directory, for example. You will need at least:

net/samba44 as the AD domain controller itself
net/openldap24-server and net/openldap24-client for the directory
dns/bind910 for the DNS service
Such a setup is not trivial and this list is probably not complete.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2016)

Note that Active Directory is a combination of DNS, LDAP and Kerberos, it's not _just_ DNS. As Zirias noted, it's much more than that.


----------



## leebrown66 (Sep 20, 2016)

What you are looking for is the Samba Wiki, which walks you through setting up a Domain Controller, joining hosts to it, etc.  There's nothing very special about FreeBSD in this respect.
If you have trouble I would suggest first contacting the Samba folk on their mailing list (on page linked).


----------



## Jediah (Sep 20, 2016)

Zirias said:


> If you _really_ mean "Active Directory" and by "join" you mean a Windows machine joining an AD domain, DNS is only a little part of it. A Windows workstation joined to an AD domain creates an entry in a directory, for example. You will need at least:
> 
> net/samba44 as the AD domain controller itself
> net/openldap24-server and net/openldap24-client for the directory
> ...


Should I go with Auto ZFS or Auto UFS when I install the FreeBSD OS for DNS?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2016)

Doesn't matter, it's not going to effect the way DNS runs.


----------



## zirias@ (Sep 20, 2016)

Zirias said:


> net/openldap24-server and net/openldap24-client for the directory


According to the wiki linked by leebrown66 this was actually wrong, I wasn't aware samba4 comes with its own LDAP implementation and no longer works together with openldap...


----------



## Jediah (Sep 20, 2016)

Zirias said:


> If you _really_ mean "Active Directory" and by "join" you mean a Windows machine joining an AD domain, DNS is only a little part of it. A Windows workstation joined to an AD domain creates an entry in a directory, for example. You will need at least:
> 
> net/samba44 as the AD domain controller itself
> net/openldap24-server and net/openldap24-client for the directory
> ...


Zirias,
Is kerberos builted in or do i have to install that manually, most important question is: is kerberos really nessecary to be installed?
Thought about buying a domain later on, and i have to admite that i am a newbie and dont recive new information very easly when it comes to new tech and setup.
P/S i have a pfsense firewall system, will it give me any trouble on the way i am building this DNS?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2016)

Jediah said:


> Is kerberos builted in or do i have to install that manually, most important question is: is kerberos really nessecary to be installed?


As far as I know Samba has everything builtin. And yes, Kerberos is a necessary part of Active Directory.

I think you need to be clear what exactly you want. If you just want a plain DNS server, just install any of the BIND or PowerDNS ports. If you want an Active Directory domain, you'll have to do a lot more work. Active Directory is not necessary to have all computers talk to each other or share files, you could use a simple workgroup for that.


----------

